# Trackday Knobhead



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Found this vid a couple of months ago and it really, really, reminded me of someone on here.
Emailed it to Mook, who said I should post it up to see if they recognise themselves. opcorn:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

it's immense


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL surely nobody talks like that.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's more the unquestioning belief in their own ability as driving god type attitude, although some of what's said is particularly relevant, Toni.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

:nervous:

Just checking what I've said in the past.:chuckle:


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

cant see why he just didnt get moved up so he could go flat out,so he could show his 900 fans on twitter just how great a driver he must be!ha ha hits the nail on the head.i loved it,how sad am i, i watched it twice. :clap::clap:


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Class.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like a right tool !! Who is it :squintdan :chuckle:


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Either that or they forget their license (_as it was taken off them_), but they can prove how good they are if you let them out on track to show you


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

oops, double post


----------



## "Clarkey" (May 21, 2010)

pmsl!! that reminds me of so many people....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Any prizes for guessing? I know someone on here who fits that perfectly.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Without saying how many letters are in Thier username, give me the second and fifth letters


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it maybe a giveaway, so I've whispered it instead.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

it certainly reminds me on one person in particular on here, I would say but I need to check my tyre pressures first....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Is it someone who's still on here?


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

I bet he owns an R33 right?!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

That vid made me wanna hug someone


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

^ LOL


----------



## matt33gtr (Jun 19, 2011)

Just sounds like Siri to me!!


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

PMSL i did not let you pass as i felt you would crash in front of me or burst into flames.

I have no idea if this is a joke or someone on here, but if it is I wana see him drive lol. 
Mikey


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it's time for a clue. I'm going to post a recent quote (unless I'm asked not to). OK to do this Moleman?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Ppppphhht, I'll do one for you -

"I can assure you I have put many a "super car" out to graze !"


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I got it. I think:runaway:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

moleman said:


> Ppppphhht, I'll do one for you -
> 
> "I can assure you I have put many a "super car" out to graze !"


Bollocks, that was the one I was going to use:chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I know who it is for sure now..


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Google is a great search engine.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Amazing vid!!! So true, deluded people even fool themselves!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Lol - what a fab quote  

QUOTE=moleman;1581445]Ppppphhht, I'll do one for you -

"I can assure you I have put many a "super car" out to graze !"[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Who is it?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

google the quote.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Ta


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

That vid had me in stitches....
Not au fait with the GTROC trackday posse so I cant comment on the 'alleged' person this relates to :chuckle:. If it is indeed a fair reflection of their attitude then shame on them!!

TT


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Googled it. Appears to be Steve. No opinion, just seems that has used the quote before.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

tarmac terror said:


> If it is indeed a fair reflection of their attitude then shame on them!!


Aside from the person thinking they're a driving god, it is a rather unfair reflection, but a good piss take.  It was ungentlemanly and unsporting of me to post it but I am just jealous 'cos I have never driven a Caterham at 200mph on the autobahn....in the dark....when it was raining. :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I thought Said person ***** was older than that!!!
:chuckle:
Bob


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> I thought Said person ***** was older than that!!!
> :chuckle:
> Bob


And i thought he compared a 33 to a 35 

tib :thumbsup:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Lol and the best bit is he'll never even see this because he doesn't venture outside the 35 section, even though he has a 33 too


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

moleman said:


> Aside from the person thinking they're a driving god, it is a rather unfair reflection, but a good piss take.  It was ungentlemanly and unsporting of me to post it but I am just jealous 'cos I have never driven a Caterham at 200mph on the autobahn....in the dark....when it was raining. :chuckle:


Ungentlemanly or not....its still bloody funny!!!!

:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Wow, I been away too long.

He used to be one of the more long standing guys on here, what happened?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Somebody PLEASE PM me as to who it is.

I'm being thick and still can't work it out.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Trev said:


> Somebody PLEASE PM me as to who it is.
> 
> I'm being thick and still can't work it out.


pm'd :thumbsup:


tib


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Was reading some more of his posts today, I'm amazed I hadn't spotted them before lol


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

"they drive a 33" Phew thought for a minute it might be me .... :chuckle:


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Your to stupid to come out with class quotes like that robbie  
Mole that is awesome I pmsl.


----------

